# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Bán đặc sản tây nguyên: amakong, chuối hột rừng

## dacsantranloc

1.	Amakong
Công dụng
•	Bồi bổ cơ thể ,giúp ăn ngủ tốt
•	Trị đau lưng nhức mỏi
•	Bổ thận – Tráng dương (tăng cường sinh lực, tăng khả năng cương dương, trị bất lực, liệt dương, yếu sinh lý, yếu tinh).
•	Chủ trị: Chữa yếu sinh lý, rối loạn cương dương, đau lưng nhức mỏi, viêm cơ, đau dây thần kinh, viêm khớp, viêm đa khớp, bệnh thống phong( gút), bệnh tê phù, vàng da, suy thận, kém ăn, kém ngủ
Cách sử dụng:
•	Dùng thẩu, thạp sành sứ, chai ngâm rượu tốt hơn đồ nhựa.
•	Dùng rượu 40 - 45 độ, rượu gạo để ngâm thuốc.
•	Thường đổ lượng rượu vừa ngập thuốc amakong ngâm qua đêm, hôm sau cho thêm rượu cao hơn mặt thuốc không quá 20cm.
•	Cứ 2 hoặc 3 ngày khuấy 1 lần, sau 10 - 15 ngày là dùng được (có thể ngâm lâu hơn càng tốt).
•	Người không uống được rượu mạnh có thể cho vào 1 lít rượu 1 - 2 lạng đường phèn cho dễ uống.
•	Ngâm lần 2 rượu ít hơn lần 1, cao hơn mặt bằng thuốc 10 - 15cm.
•	Thuốc rượu uống lúc ăn hay sau khi ăn mỗi lần 1 cốc nhỏ 50 - 100ml.
Giá bán: 100.000 VNĐ/kg
2.	Chuối hột rừng
Chuối chín được bóc vỏ để nguyên quả, sao khô rất thơm, dậy mùi dùng để ngâm rượu (rượu nếp quê là tốt nhất). Rượu chuối hột ngâm khoảng 1 tháng rất thơm, uống ngọt và đằm. 
Công dụng: 
Chuối hột rừng khô thường được dân gian dùng chữa bệnh sỏi thận, bệnh dạ dày bằng cách dùng hạt nấu nước uống trong vài tháng. Uống nước chuối hột rừng kích thích tiêu hóa, bổ thận, lợi tiểu, chữa đau lưng, mệt mỏi, trị tiểu đường, trị kém ăn, kém ngủ… 
Cách sử dụng:
Ngâm rượu uống ( 1kg chuối ngâm 5 lít rượu ngon), Rượu ngâm chuối hột có vị thơm ngon, 
uống đằm, khi ngâm đặc có mầu đỏ sẫm.

Giá bán: : 100.000đ/1kg


Liên hệ: Sản vật tây bắc Trần Lộc
Địa chỉ: Xóm 2 - Thôn hạ - Mễ Trì - Từ Liêm - Hà Nội (gần tòa nhà keangnam)
Điện thoại: 04.66745149 - 01252.928989
website: http://tranloc.vn  hoặc http://sanvattaybac.com
Ngân hàng vietcombank chi nhánh Thành Công
Tên TK: TRẦN ĐĂNG LỘC - Số TK: 0451001761797

----------


## thuty

Bạn còn bán trâu gác bếp không? giờ bao tiền 1 cân?

----------

